

Project Paperclip: Dark Side of the Moon (2005) - Mz
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/4443934.stm

======
mamur
The Soviets also took maximum benefits from the scientists they brought back.
An interesting thing is that the Nazi scientists worked for about a decade in
the USSR to develop V1 and its improved versions, however, they were allowed
to communicate directly only with the young engineers. They could never meet
the senior board of engineers who were controlling the projects, giving
instructions and making decisions ... all being behind the scene! ... The
James Harford's book on S. P. Korolev (the anonymous chief designer of the
USSR space program) gave me a lot of insights about this.

